# Help, please.



## Skudrulacis (Oct 12, 2011)

Hello, beginners and maybe professional photographers.
I have a problem. 
So, I have this, I would say old camera Sony Alpha DSLR 100, and something is wrong. :blushing:
Here is the problem - When I'm taking picture, the object is in center, but when I look on the ready picture, one side of it is cut off but on the other side of picture is space, which I didn't photograph. I mean the whole picture is shifted to the right.
If you know how to help me, please write me an e-mail to krista.angena@gmail.com.
Thanks!


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Oct 12, 2011)

Did you happen to check Sony support for that model cam?  This may be helpful: Sony eSupport - DSLR-A100 - News & Alerts

Also you can write Sony questions on that web page.


----------



## DiskoJoe (Oct 12, 2011)

YOU COULD TRY POSTING A PICTURE SO WE CAN SEE WHAT YOU MEAN.


----------



## Skudrulacis (Oct 13, 2011)

https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/BmW0n0pVkytz0wc52m1KTASBgfQsRbHhpJypFHHirSI?feat=directlink
here you can see it.


----------



## DiskoJoe (Oct 13, 2011)

first read this....
http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/...forum-functions-pictoral-guide-using-tpf.html


----------



## DiskoJoe (Oct 13, 2011)

What program are  you using to view this photo?


----------



## dxqcanada (Oct 13, 2011)

Sounds like the sensor has shifted position.
I have never heard of that before I googled it ... it appears that others (not many) have reported this.

Get it serviced.
If you actually want to try something (my guess, so I warn you that it could make it worse) ... go into the menu and select the sensor cleaning, it might just shake it back to position.


----------



## chito beach (Oct 14, 2011)

dxqcanada said:


> Sounds like the sensor has shifted position.
> I have never heard of that before I googled it ... it appears that others (not many) have reported this.
> 
> Get it serviced.
> If you actually want to try something (my guess, so I warn you that it could make it worse) ... go into the menu and select the sensor cleaning, it might just shake it back to position.



That is a good thought. I would try it several times, then recheck


----------



## dxqcanada (Oct 15, 2011)

I suspect from your lack of update that it did not correct the sensor shift.


----------



## dots (Oct 15, 2011)

Can the problem be in the viewfinder? The A100 is pentamirror type, rather than a prism.


----------



## ADavis85 (Nov 11, 2011)

dots said:


> Can the problem be in the viewfinder? The A100 is pentamirror type, rather than a prism.


This is my initial thought as well. Never heard of this issue...hope it doesn't happen with mine...


----------

